# Almost good games that you wanted to like more but slogged through hoping for more



## xist (Mar 6, 2013)

As someone who effectively finishes every game i start (bar the really, really, REALLY appalling ones which amount to only a handful) i sometimes run into games that on balance i don't really enjoy, but sometimes thanks to the gameplay it gets fun. If that up/down ride is dangled like a carrot in front of me i end up not really enjoying a game but ploughing through it to finish it in the hopes that the sum will be better than it's constituent parts (most of the time it's not).

I've just finished Sly 2 Band of Thieves and really wanted to enjoy it. It looks good, i like the characters and levels and it's enjoyable to leap around exploring - there's a decent platformer there....which is what i wanted after the first game. However, the actual gameplay boils down to what i'd effectively describe as a minigame-athon. You never get the chance to be a platforming adventurer for very long, and i ended up playing it in the hope of fun, rather than YET ANOTHER FORCED SLOW STEALTH SECTION, or YET ANOTHER RC HELICOPTER SECTION, or YET ANOTHER PICK POCKETS SECTION...etc...

So......What games have you played that you've battled with to enjoy, and played to the bitter end in the hopes that the fun will remain in the green rather than the red? Which games just don't live up to being fun even though you felt there was a good game in there? (also if you disagree with a choice say why you disagree)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 6, 2013)

Probably Braid.

I watched Indie Game The Movie and he was the only dev I could really tolerate. I know so much effort went into that game but I just wasn't too fond of the puzzles. Maybe I'm just stupid and didn't like the difficulty.

EDIT: Also No More Heroes 2. I was so hyped for the game, I got it day one, but I just didn't like it nearly as much as the first game. I guess my big issue is that they made it a bit too serious for my tastes, they just removed the bad parts of NMH instead of fixing them, and I felt ripped off that you started at rank 51 but didn't fight what you thought would be 50 bosses.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Mar 6, 2013)

Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days and RE:Coded

They aren't exactly good games though but w/e. I was so hyped for both, specifically for the former, but each game disappointed me greatly. To this day I can't figure out why I even bothered finishing them both.


----------



## 2ndApex (Mar 6, 2013)

Naruto Shinobi Rumble.

Combo system was kinda interesting but all the attacks and characters played too similarly and linearly, the game modes were lack luster, music was generic and lacked voice acting, and the presentation was awful.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Mar 6, 2013)

Probably a tie between Dragon Age: Origins and Team Fortress 2...

I loathed the battle system in Dragon Age; actually had more fun with Dragon Age 2...  The story seemed pretty good but I'm not one to punish myself by slogging through a game I'm really not enjoying.

Team Fortress 2 just wasn't fun to me at all.  I have no doubt that it's a good game. However, I can't stand being inundated with a million different things to unlock or in-game economies in general.  No MMOs for me.  I either need a great story or gameplay that requires my relying teammates as little as possible.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 6, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> Probably a tie between Dragon Age: Origins and Team Fortress 2...
> 
> I loathed the battle system in Dragon Age; actually had more fun with Dragon Age 2... The story seemed pretty good but I'm not one to punish myself by slogging through a game I'm really not enjoying.
> 
> Team Fortress 2 just wasn't fun to me at all. I have no doubt that it's a good game. However, I can't stand being inundated with a million different things to unlock or in-game economies in general. No MMOs for me. I either need a great story or gameplay that requires my relying teammates as little as possible.


 
The only real difference between DAO and DA2's battle systems is that you press A a lot in DA2. Also that AOE attacks don't hit your allies.

I like DA2's battle system better but DA2 was an awful game.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 6, 2013)

Xenoblade Chronicles and Sakura Wars: So Long, My Love. I was quite hyped to play both games but ended up being really disappointed early on to the point of losing the will to play.

Also, _theme song of the thread:_


Spoiler



*I TRIED SO HARD...!*​​
*;O;*​


----------



## xist (Mar 6, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Sakura Wars: So Long, My Love.


 
Oh god that was one i managed to stop playing....i really wanted to like it but there just wasn't enough game for me and the characters didn't really make me feel much in the way of empathy.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 6, 2013)

Diablo III.... lol not horrible but not as good as I felt it should have been. In the same breath I can say the same about StarCraft II although at least with that one I only expected it to be about 1/3rd as good as the original (being that they broke the game into 3 pieces as a cash in....)


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 6, 2013)

xist said:


> Oh god that was one i managed to stop playing....i really wanted to like it but there just wasn't enough game for me and the characters didn't really make me feel much in the way of empathy.


Tell me about it. I went through hell and back to get it to work - for some reason my cIOS setup always failed to boot the game properly and it always froze after the intro - I can't tell how many ISO's and how many cIOS reinstalls I went through just to go past it, only to have to suffer through _(I swear)_ at least an hour and a half of dialogue just to see the game proper.

I was asking myself on numerous occasions _"Where is the game? I saw screenshots, there must be a game in this."_ and my girlfriend who sat beside me literally fell asleep before the training stage began... and it wasn't even that good.

Waste of bandwidth, if I bought this game rather than pirated it, I would probably return it and demand both my money back and some compensation for the time I've lost _(not to mention my endangered sanity)_. There's broken pacing and there's waiting an hour and a half before getting to actually play the game.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 6, 2013)

At present I am actually growing to quite like middle of the road stuff- you usually get some nice ideas but are spared the "darling, it is an indie game: it is supposed to awful controls and everything else" cop out from the "usual" alternatives. For instance I do not regret deadly premonition or alpha protocol for a moment; given I usually get games at a tenner a pop or go with a nice deal down the second hand shop and tend not to value my time it is all good.

Also I guess in the end if I retained one ability from my NES/megadrive days it is the ability to make one game last and go back to play it in a whole bunch of different ways.

That said despite being a huge fan of co-op I dare say most of the ones for the 360 I ever played I would not have finished should someone else have not been there. Given that most of the usually megadrive games that caused this enjoyment to exist I will play in single player to this day that is not a good thing.

Edit- forgot about bulletstorm. I do not regret playing it but I doubt I will really remember it in ten years time and for a game like that such a thing is a fairly big failing.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 7, 2013)

I should also mention Nintendo Land its OK but just not my cup of tea I guess. Love my deluxe's but I wish NSMB was the pack in.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 7, 2013)

Dark Sector, Stranglehold, and Timeshift.

I picked each up for $10 or so at a Gamestop a few years back (not all at the same time, mind you). I heard they were decent, and I was starved for games.

They all suffered from being just decent. Each game had some really cool ideas and moments, but their execution left a lot to be desired. I don't know if it came from rushed development times or just a lack of follow-through, but they all just fell short. In the end, as much as I may have wanted to, I couldn't find them to be anything more than decent time-wasters.

Now they take up space in the Used Sections of Gamestops everywhere. It's a bit sad, really.


----------



## pokefloote (Mar 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Tell me about it. I went through hell and back to get it to work - for some reason my cIOS setup always failed to boot the game properly and it always froze after the intro - I can't tell how many ISO's and how many cIOS reinstalls I went through just to go past it, only to have to suffer through _(I swear)_ at least an hour and a half of dialogue just to see the game proper.
> 
> I was asking myself on numerous occasions _"Where is the game? I saw screenshots, there must be a game in this."_ and my girlfriend who sat beside me literally fell asleep before the training stage began... and it wasn't even that good.
> 
> Waste of bandwidth, if I bought this game rather than pirated it, I would probably return it and demand both my money back and some compensation for the time I've lost _(not to mention my endangered sanity)_. There's broken pacing and there's waiting an hour and a half before getting to actually play the game.


That game's been trouble for me too. I had trouble getting the damn thing for my PS2, and as I wade through the hour long intro and things begin to look like it gets interesting, the game freezes or hangs or something. I hadn't saved yet.

Needless to say I didn't want to go through it again, deleted it off my HDD. One of these days though...


----------



## narutofan777 (Mar 7, 2013)

the 3rd birthday. i wanted it to be good...but it was bad.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 7, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Probably Braid.
> 
> I watched Indie Game The Movie and he was the only dev I could really tolerate. I know so much effort went into that game but I just wasn't too fond of the puzzles. Maybe I'm just stupid and didn't like the difficulty.
> 
> EDIT: Also No More Heroes 2. I was so hyped for the game, I got it day one, but I just didn't like it nearly as much as the first game. I guess my big issue is that they made it a bit too serious for my tastes, they just removed the bad parts of NMH instead of fixing them, and I felt ripped off that you started at rank 51 but didn't fight what you thought would be 50 bosses.


Agreed on Braid. That game was too confusing for me. Liked the soundtrack though.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 7, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Dark Sector, Stranglehold, and Time..


DONT YOU DARE SAY IT! DONT YOU SAY IT BITCH! DONT EVEN THINK ABOUT IT!



> ...shift


 
Good, I thought you were gonna say TimeSplitters.

Anyways for me, I don't have that trouble, mainly because I don't finish the games I can't get into. And the ones I do, usually just start off slow.

But for me, it would be any Elder Scrolls game. I have Morrowind and Oblivion on Steam, bought them when they were cheap. I heard Morrowind is good. But Oblivion, I just can't stand, it's boring, horrendous and overall not fun. Maybe if I could get mods working for it would be more enjoyable, but I can't even get those to work on the Steam version.

Same with Skyrim... thought Skyrim was a lot more fun for me, I just can't get too much into that series.

Gran Turismo or any serious racing simulator, they're boring as hell. If I want to feel like I'm actually driving, I'll go drive. You can say that about a lot of stuff and such, but come on.. a driving sim? Really?

Fighting games as well. More Specifically, Street Fighter IV as of recent. I beat just the story with Ken, then got bored and never touched it again.



Guild McCommunist said:


> Probably Braid.
> 
> I watched Indie Game The Movie and he was the only dev I could really tolerate. I know so much effort went into that game but I just wasn't too fond of the puzzles. Maybe I'm just stupid and didn't like the difficulty.


 
The exact same. I won't lie, it's a brilliant game, I can see why it gets a lot of praise, but the puzzles to me is what deterred me.


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 7, 2013)

The world ends with you.
I kept wanting the game to be as good as everyone was saying it was but I honestly could NOT get into it. Story wise and gameplay wise it just bored the hell out of me.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 7, 2013)

Final
Fantasy
Tactics
A
2


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 7, 2013)

chavosaur said:


> The world ends with you.
> I kept wanting the game to be as good as everyone was saying it was but I honestly could NOT get into it. Story wise and gameplay wise it just bored the hell out of me.


TWEwY is a pretty fucking shitty game to be honest.


----------



## 2ndApex (Mar 7, 2013)

Forgot to mention 3DS version of Blazblue : CS2.

Terrible port of a great game. Lack of directional circle pad, online play, or even standby mode on lid close shows how half-assed it was done.


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 7, 2013)

The Mass Effect series.
I originally rented #1 with no actual knowledge of what it was other than some hype and a thread on my old forum saying it was great. So I went to blockbusters and it was the only real game there, so I tried it.
Went into it thinking, this'll be awesome. An hour in, waiting for awesome, 2 hours in, still waiting, 3...4...5... I couldn't figure out where the awesome was.
Maybe it was hiding, i'm not sure. Perhaps I missed it during those times I fell asleep. I dunno. Ended up returning it and saying the disk wasn't working so I could rent another game.
I could see potential for a good game, but for some reason it just never made it to one.

I properly went through #1 and 2 when they were released on PC because I still heard great things yet remembered bad things. At least 2 has funner gameplay, but I was still bored to tears with all the 'story' bits, which is odd because I typically love story driven games...when they're good. Though #2 was a bit more gameplay focused thank god. But I still kept going, hoping it would get better and being disappointed when I hit credits and it still hadn't gotten better. 


Other than that, I can't think of much I stuck with if I felt it was lacking. I have so many games I just don't have time to pray a game gets better.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 7, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> The Mass Effect series.
> I originally rented #1 with no actual knowledge of what it was other than some hype and a thread on my old forum saying it was great. So I went to blockbusters and it was the only real game there, so I tried it.
> Went into it thinking, this'll be awesome. An hour in, waiting for awesome, 2 hours in, still waiting, 3...4...5... I couldn't figure out where the awesome was.
> Maybe it was hiding, i'm not sure. Perhaps I missed it during those times I fell asleep. I dunno. Ended up returning it and saying the disk wasn't working so I could rent another game.
> ...


 
The first ME plays like complete shit, and takes a long time before it picks up. ME2 greatly improves on the gameplay and story telling, and then ME3 just does it best.


----------



## EJames2100 (Mar 7, 2013)

Borderlands 1, was forcing myself through it at the end.

Can't seem to get into Bioshock 1 either, only a few hours in though.


----------



## Scuba156 (Mar 7, 2013)

Aliens: colonial marines.....enough said


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 7, 2013)

I would say Timesplitters to wind up ShadowSoldier but given the theme is games you slogged through and every time I tried to play one when round a friends of borrowing their copy I gave up in very short order (more common for me to do that for games than films but still not common) I can not really say it.

On stranglehold.... I played it right after it was released and it was pretty good "for its time", however it seemed the would be action film type game and some of the mechanics within it were steadily improved over the years to come and elements that worked within it were incorporated into other games. That said I never got around to playing gungrave on the PS2 so my points of reference might be a bit off. For my money though it did not come close to beating max payne in story it did do gameplay so much better.
I am also probably supposed to say Vanquish in that list but despite owning it I have not played it (I did only get it a couple of weeks ago- thanks dying blockbuster for that one).


----------



## Issac (Mar 7, 2013)

One that I so want to like, but just can't stand is Unlimited SaGa for the PS2. I like the concept, the art, and everything except... playing it.


----------



## xist (Mar 7, 2013)

To the people saying TWEWY....wow, really? I know it's a bit of a learning curve to get used to it but it's unique in many ways and i found it to be one of my DS highlights.

I actually thought of something i felt this way about that will probably run counter to many people - Metal Gear Solid: Peacewalker dragged ON, and ON, and ON. Granted this was the whole thing rather than just the story, but it felt like an exercise in repetition half the time, and for story missions just getting from point A to B in small areas. Plus the boss fights were terrible. I slogged away to 100% it (yes that includes the MH missions and Gear Rex, and the true ending and secret tape message) but it was a worse experience than Portable Ops for me.

Also, gah i hate my inept repetition of the word "more" in the thread title.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 7, 2013)

Dead Space 3. Don't get me wrong here, the game itself wasn't bad. It's a good game, there wasn't anything wrong with it. But what killed it for me and probably a lot of other Dead Space fans was it's evolution into a shit shooter. I think I mentioned this in another thread somewhere, so it might seem a bit repetitive of me, but don't care. I mean, I've heard the side stories are...sort of scary...but I don't want sort of scary. So they dun goofed this one up for me.

Mass Effect 1 was also something I had to drag through to see if it got better. I love the Mass Effect series as a whole, but 1 just...really isn't very good. I had to force myself to play it the first time I played, then the second time I just didn't care and gave myself the super guns and armor and stuff so I could just fly through the game and get to 2. 

I might get shit for this one, but Super Mario Galaxy. I started off the game with good intentions, I heard a lot of great things about it, but I just couldn't get into it. I stopped myself after an hour or so out of straight boredom and never picked up back up again.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 7, 2013)

On mass effect- I have not actually played the rest of the series but 1 was anything but a slog for me, at least once I figured out how to trap my AI partners and go alone. Indeed the ruined colony/sewer level probably sits as one of my favourite levels ever.


----------



## pokefloote (Mar 7, 2013)

TWEWY.

wasn't kawaii desu enough for me apparently


----------



## Tuddles (Mar 7, 2013)

ff13 was hyped turned out its a turd


----------



## xist (Mar 7, 2013)

Tuddles said:


> ff13 was hyped turned out its a turd


 
I feel like you kind of missed the point....wanting to enjoy a game you're playing but it missing that special something that makes it a fun experience isn't really dependent upon how hyped a game is. Did you keep playing FFXIII but feel letdown by the gameplay or the reviews? It's the former that's important.


----------



## Tuddles (Mar 7, 2013)

xist said:


> I feel like you kind of missed the point....wanting to enjoy a game you're playing but it missing that special something that makes it a fun experience isn't really dependent upon how hyped a game is. Did you keep playing FFXIII but feel letdown by the gameplay or the reviews? It's the former that's important.


i played and play and wanted to like it, I forced myslef to 40 hours in then said OMG FF has died a loooong and dragged out painful death over the years. Now ff13 has been rereleased like what 3 times probley be renamed and rereleased another 15-20 over the next 2-3 years then it shall hit ipad 10 and make the next gen of kids vomit alil as they play too its a cycle with square, they should have left the rpg business after snes


----------



## xist (Mar 7, 2013)

Tuddles said:


> its a cycle with square, they should have left the rpg business after snes


 
OK, that pretty much indicates that a game could be great and you wouldn't like it.


----------



## Tuddles (Mar 7, 2013)

xist said:


> OK, that pretty much indicates that a game could be great and you wouldn't like it.


lol ya pretty much a company who take 10 years to make one game then its turd ya, lol where ff vs. it was shown before the ps3 even came out and it wont be out till like ps5


----------



## Skarigon (Mar 7, 2013)

Final Fantasy VIII had a pretty fun battle system, but it was way too easy to break it. Shame about the rest of the game (except for the music).

Also, Avalon Code for the DS, amazing idea, horrible execution, and I kept waiting until it would get good. It never did.


----------



## Taleweaver (Mar 7, 2013)

UT3, mostly. Me and my clan had very high hopes of it, but when it finally came around, there was barely any way to set up a private server.

There was no real reason to go back to UT2004 (though that WAS the better game), so...I kinda played it longer than I should. And I've mentioned it in many other threads: the non-vehicle sections aren't bad at all. If you overlook the "look at me being beautiful!!!" images (that weren't beautiful: it was all brown, grey and shiney).

Back when me and my friends were young, we liked beat 'em ups. Double dragon/final fight games. So one day one of us (I honestly forgot who) picked up a game called rival turf.
It took us about half an hour before someone finally said what we were all thinking: this game is BAD!
Not the "getting used to" bad. Or "ridiculously hard" bad. Just plain out worse in every field than final fight. Usually by a long shot. In fact, the game looked more like some sort of a tech demo for a beat'em up rather than an actual game (you could hit, kick and jumpkick...that's it. Mind you, this was multiple years after double dragon, where all sorts of grabbing and throwing became standard).
...so yeah: not exactly something for this thread. But still: that anticipation and not wanting to be the first to make the remark of the game...yeah...


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 7, 2013)

narutofan777 said:


> the 3rd birthday. i wanted it to be good...but it was bad.


Ban this sick filth, _that game's amazing_.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Mar 7, 2013)

Fable 3.


----------



## triassic911 (Mar 8, 2013)

Sorry to say, but AC III made me feel this way...


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 8, 2014)

Reviving this thread.
Currently playing through Trails in the Sky and it's pretty boring right now. I heard it gets better like 5 hours in but damn this is slow.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 8, 2014)

So I really wanted to like Xenoblade Chronicles, but...

Alright guys, I'll stop now, you know the drill.


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jul 8, 2014)

Final Fantasy VII


----------



## Lestworth (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm the same way, i enjoy playing a game to the point of 100%, and if i really enjoy it ill try to 100% the trophies / achievements. But i do find some sick enjoyment in a game that requires some grinding ... sometimes .... So its really hard for me to single out games that i thought i was having fun, but was kinda bored at the same time.

Plok
Final Fantasy 13 ( i got the achievement for killing the final boss in under 5min without trying the first time .... )
World of Goo
Cave Story
Most Pokemon games after Red/Blue
Disgaea 4, actually i love this game, but the moment i found out it would take me close to 200-300 hours to fight the optional bosses i said fuck that. 
Kingdom Hearts Dream Drop Distance
XCOM enemy within, this game wouldn't be listed if my freaking save files wouldn't corrupt all the dam time!


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 8, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> So I really wanted to like Xenoblade Chronicles, but...
> 
> Alright guys, I'll stop now, you know the drill.


considering you already mentioned it on the first page...
As for the other game you mentioned on the first page, I have to agree.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 8, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Reviving this thread.
> Currently playing through Trails in the Sky and it's pretty boring right now. I heard it gets better like 5 hours in but damn this is slow.


 

*Adds to ignore list*


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 9, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> *Adds to ignore list*


 
Please take me back, Hyro.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 9, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Please take me back, Hyro.


 

Blice'd. 

Seriously though, I understand your gripes. It is a very slow paced game. (It is quite dated.) I was still able to enjoy myself nonetheless, however. I can say it does get better if you can slog through the prologue and continue playing.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 9, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> *Adds to ignore list*


 
But he's absolutely right, the game is boring as all fuck in the first couple hours ;O;


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 9, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> But he's absolutely right, the game is boring as all fuck in the first couple hours ;O;


 







*adds to ignore list*


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jul 9, 2014)

Okay. Let's see.

Final Fantasy III:
I mean the actual 3, not 6. I tried to like the game, I really did. Made it to the final boss, but damn did the game just not click. I think what disappointed me the most was that the DS version did nothing to really make the game feel less old past making the graphics hideous.

The World Ends With You:
I tried guys. I really did, but you hype trained this game so hard that it can't live up to expectations. Remember, if you won't shut up about a game, all you're doing is creating a Ubisoft/Watch_Dogs situation. If you like a game, hype in moderation.

Mario Galaxy:
I get that it's supposed to be the best Mario game we've seen in awhile, but I just felt like I was playing it because it was supposed to be fun. Nothing really stood out for me, and although I liked certain ideas, nothing made me go "this game is just amazing". I ended up not making it all the way to the end.

Legend of Zelda - Skyward Sword:
I tried to like this one as well, but boy did it just bore me the further in I got expecting the game to be fun. Certain parts were exciting at first, like the sword controls and flying through the sky, but it just became tiresome more than staying enticing.

Star Wars - Knights of the Old Republic 2:
Something about this game just didn't click with me. I played through from start to finish, but it just wasn't as good as the first game and I guess I was just really hoping it would do something to improve on the first game.

Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days and Re: Coded:
I just lumped the DS entries together here. Boy did I really, really, really want these games to be enjoyable. I tried to hard to let them be fun. I beat 358/2 Days, and I made it far into Re: Coded, but both games ultimately just failed to do anything consistently right.

That's all that comes immediately to mind, some being entries from earlier in the list, but I'm sure I'll think of more eventually.


----------



## BrightNeko (Jul 9, 2014)

Sly2 to most certainly, I can get to the 3rd section every time before just stopping. The game is such a slog, and it hurts because it is obvious all the new stuff they were trying out. Thankfully by 3 they figured out most of the stuff and structured the game better. An then thieves in time was a step backwards bringing the problems back but to a lesser extent, making it at least bearable to play.

Also metal gear solid 3, I've beaten it once. Every time I try to return to it now it just bores my brain dry after saving sokalov at the start. Which is really painful cause I can pick up MGS2 at any time and just enjoy it when it is the lesser game. -_-


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 9, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> *adds to ignore list*


 
Lets summarize the beginning then, because I beat the game twice 

You start off running around town doing shit jobs and talking to people that involve...GASP! Running around talking to shit people! Then some bullshit stuff happens with your father and...GASP! You have to run around outside of town to go talk to more people! And along the way there are some battles involved, but in the beginning there isn't shit regarding any "strategy", it just ends up being "use magic or just hit the fuckers." The biggest problem is the entire prologue and the beginning of the first chapter is all just fetch quests with boring dialogues and "kill this one monster that's really easy".

Don't get me wrong though, the game may suck dick in the beginning, but after a good few hours (probably around when you get to Bose, or maybe after) it gets "interesting", or at least tolerable.

Hell, I liked it so much I even torrented the weeaboo movie that accompanied the PS3 release. Haven't watched it, but goddamn did I waste the bandwidth for it.


----------



## Ryukouki (Jul 9, 2014)

Pokemon X and Y.  I was really wanting to catch a lot of legendaries out in the wild, but the fact that it was only the mascot, Mewtwo, Zygarde, and a legendary bird made it kinda stale.  I will not forget that I became League Champion on launch day. :3


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Jul 9, 2014)

EJames2100 said:


> Borderlands 1, was forcing myself through it at the end.
> 
> Can't seem to get into Bioshock 1 either, only a few hours in though.


 
I liked Borderlands 1, but that game made me sleepy as hell, also I almost beat Bioshock, I was on the last boss until my hard drive got corrupted for whatever reason


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Jul 9, 2014)

Super Paper Mario made me feel this way, I was so hooked on the original for the N64 but the style CHANGE just totally took me by surprise as it was less an Rpg and more of a platform game and after awhile I just forgot the game existed.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Jul 9, 2014)

I'd say Planescape Torment, but that wouldn't be entirely true. It's still one of my favourite computer RPGs because of its story but the gameplay felt really archaic. It's nothing that other D&D themed games don't have, but Tortment sticks out as one of the worst offenders in that sense. 

I'll put Lufia: Curse of the Sinistrals (the DS remake, not the original SNES game) here too. If you want to read about all of its problems, then this article will explain better than I'll ever be able to.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jul 9, 2014)

Gran Turismo 5 on the PS3, it got better over time with the patches and downloads but by the time it was "fixed" I lost most of the interest I had in the game. 

After putting in probably hundreds of hours into Gran Turismo 1,2,3,4.... I wanted to like 5 more but ehhh I just couldn't do it. 

Maybe I was just burnt out on it or maybe it really was not quite as good as the PS2 games? I can't tell, I just felt meh about it instead of jazzed.


----------



## CompassNorth (Jul 9, 2014)

Half-Life 2 is worse than 1 except it graphics and physics.
Omerta - City of Gangers
Borderlands 2 is fun for like the first hour.
The World Ends With You has fun gameplay, but the story is terrible.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 9, 2014)

grossaffe said:


> considering you already mentioned it on the first page...


I actually didn't notice that this was a bumped thread and this was the first thing that came to mind.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 9, 2014)

Bioshock infinite. The gameplay mechanics are way too crippled, there's only like a handful of enemies and hardly any variation in level design. Sure, it looks beautiful and it's thus far the only game where escorting someone isn't a chore, but IMHO it's way overhyped.
The Stanley parable. this is a matter of expectations. I didn't expect dozens of hours of gameplay, but I think you've got to be an office monkey to love this stuff. Sure, it made me chuckle a few times when pissing off the narrator, but that's about it.


----------



## Alchemilla (Jul 9, 2014)

I couldn't get into Bioshock because it was pitched to me as a horror and it was bullshitting me with nothing.


----------



## ilman (Jul 9, 2014)

Sonic Heroes
It's the only sonic game that does well in almost every aspect.....except one. The reason everyone thinks that this game is meh or even bad, myself included, are the controls. That makes speed tipe nearly useless, due to how uncontrollable it is. Playing the same levels 4 times for each team is a story mechanic that should never have been thought of. Also, rail switching is broken which makes one of the zones a lot harder than it should be.

I'm sad that simple things like that ruined the game and I really wanted to like it for its beautiful graphics, nice sound direction and well-crafted level design, but the controls just ruin it for me...


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jul 9, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Xenoblade Chronicles









Anyway, I'd say Skyward Sword.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 9, 2014)

JoostinOnline said:


> *Snip!*


Bad, overhyped game - not my fault man, that's just the way I feel.


----------



## zeello (Jul 9, 2014)

ilman said:


> Sonic Heroes
> It's the only sonic game that does well in almost every aspect.....except one. The reason everyone thinks that this game is meh or even bad, myself included, are the controls. That makes speed tipe nearly useless, due to how uncontrollable it is. Playing the same levels 4 times for each team is a story mechanic that should never have been thought of. Also, rail switching is broken which makes one of the zones a lot harder than it should be.
> 
> I'm sad that simple things like that ruined the game and I really wanted to like it for its beautiful graphics, nice sound direction and well-crafted level design, but the controls just ruin it for me...


the problem with the game is the team mechanic, special stage glitches, and the fact that switching grind rails can kill you which is a big problem in Rail Canyon

oh wait, you actually mentioned the rail switching. hi five brother

The 'playing the levels 4 times' does not count since the levels are different for each team, especially for Chaotix which are radically different levels and for Amy which are drastically shorter. So it's really only the Sonic and Shadow stages that are similar. But you make it sound like you play each zone 4 times in a row, which is not the case. By the time you get to Seaside Hill with shadow you've played 13 zones that aren't Seaside Hill, so by that point it's not repetitive.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jul 9, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Bad, overhyped game - not my fault man, that's just the way I feel.


Well feel differently dammit!


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 9, 2014)

Bioshock Infinite. While I enjoy the story and abilities from the drinks. Except for some small areas, combat was a breeze and exploration isn't really that much fun. I need to go back and finish it actually. Didn't get the DLCs cause I don't know if they are worth the price.

I got the game within it's first 5 days and it had a price drop within 2 weeks and another price drop after that. I guess I could try the first bioshock. I have the ps3 version so it's not like I have to go out and pay for the first one, but I guess in away I already did because of the quick price drop.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 9, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Bad, overhyped game - not my fault man, that's just the way I feel.


 

It was a mediocre RPG in the nonexistent library of Wii RPGs. In terms of RPGs on the Wii it's a standout game. In terms of RPGs in general it's pretty low ranking.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 9, 2014)

Pikmin 3. 
I tried, I tried so hard just for the simple fact that I'd heard Pikmin was so great, and it's not like the Wii U has a plethora of titles to choose from. 

That bein said, Pikmin was a draaaag to get through. The mechanics of the game are just boring, slogging through simple little gates and enemies by playing gardening simulator and then throwing Pikmin at things. 
0/10 would not touch again, and I have the damn thing downloaded from the mK8 promotion.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 9, 2014)

chavosaur said:


> Pikmin 3.
> I tried, I tried so hard just for the simple fact that I'd heard Pikmin was so great, and it's not like the Wii U has a plethora of titles to choose from.
> 
> That bein said, Pikmin was a draaaag to get through. The mechanics of the game are just boring, slogging through simple little gates and enemies by playing gardening simulator and then throwing Pikmin at things.
> 0/10 would not touch again, and I have the damn thing downloaded from the mK8 promotion.


 

That's Pikmin in general.

Pikmin is just "baby's first RTS". But instead of all the complexity of a RTS, they take away basically everything to it becomes "throw enemies of different abilities at bad guys".


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Jul 9, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Bad, overhyped game - not my fault man, that's just the way I feel.


 
Play The Last Story on the Wii, I think you'll enjoy it . If Xenoblade Chronicles didn't satisfy you, I'm pretty sure this will.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 9, 2014)

Logan97 said:


> Play The Last Story on the Wii, I think you'll enjoy it . If Xenoblade Chronicles didn't satisfy you, I'm pretty sure this will.


I actually have tried a little bit of it and it looked interesting, but I didn't get to play it much as I was traveling at the time. I'll have to give games another fair go sometime.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Jul 10, 2014)

On the topic of Wii RPGs, I hear Fragile Dreams: Runs of the Moon is meant to be a good game and pulls the post-apocalyptic setting better than the Fallout series (though the writing in general supposedly isn't on par with Fallout and the gameplay is supposedly mediocre.)  I couldn't get into it because I only had access to it via Dolphin and the game requires motion controls, though.

I'm regurgitating what I heard elsewhere, but it might be worth looking up if it piques anyone's interest.


----------



## grossaffe (Jul 10, 2014)

EZ-Megaman said:


> On the topic of Wii RPGs, I hear Fragile Dreams: Runs of the Moon is meant to be a good game and pulls the post-apocalyptic setting better than the Fallout series (though the writing in general supposedly isn't on par with Fallout and the gameplay is supposedly mediocre.) I couldn't get into it because I only had access to it via Dolphin and the game requires motion controls, though.
> 
> I'm regurgitating what I heard elsewhere, but it might be worth looking up if it piques anyone's interest.


 
Let me just go ahead and plagiarize a short review I wrote of the game elsewhere last year:



			
				grossaffe on ModRetro said:
			
		

> Just finished Fragile Dreams. It felt much more Silent Hill (Shattered Memories, to be more specific) than it did traditional JRPG. Not as dark and surreal as Silent Hill, but it was pretty atmospheric. There seems to be quite a bit of loneliness despite how little of the game you are without some sort of companion. The main story was alright, but I think everything else going on around it was more interesting. Some of the final memories of the departed told some touching or depressing stories as they faced their death and either pushed forward. Overall, I'd say it's a hit-or-miss game. Better than the 67 metacritic rating it received, i'd put it at around 75. Worth playing if you like atmospheric experiences.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm afraid I have to say "the witcher" at this point. I must've picked it up at a discount (or even a humble bundle), but never got around to installing the 16 gigabytes of data.

Now I have (of my monthly limit of 100), and while I'm barely an hour in, I can't but realise it's just not for me. Voice acting is boring (as is lip syncing...it's as if everyone is a bad ventriloquist), for that download size I expected better graphics and that combat system is...lemme just say it's not a good first impression.

I've got to note that I think the same of skyrim, but in that case, I don't mind. That game somehow came free with my secondhand xbox360. The reason I started it was that I heard it was like fallout 3 without guns (lol). Since this is a game I payed for, I tried to actually like it. And failed. I already see myself skipping out to that 'race the sun' indie game and even rock band 2 rather than keep playing it. And that's a bad sign.


----------



## Gabbynaruto (Jul 10, 2014)

For me it's Skyrim and Borderlands 2. As much as I tried to enjoy those games, they just bored the living hell out of me with their immense freedom and yet continuous feeling of emptiness in them. I just found nothing interesting about wandering around in a nearly empty world. And neither of them made it easy for me to follow a proper story, so, after finishing the tutorial stuff, I was left wondering what the heck am I supposed to do next, and just with luck I managed to move forward. Actually, now that I think about it, that pretty much goes for every single Bethesda game I played (Skyrim, Oblivion, Fallout 1, 2, Tactics, 3). They just bore me to death, as much as I try to like them.


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 10, 2014)

TyBlood13 said:


> Final Fantasy VII


 
To play devils advocate, I would like to see you defend that point.


----------



## Blebleman (Jul 10, 2014)

BortzANATOR said:


> To play devils advocate, I would like to see you defend that point.


 
I am not the original poster, but I agree with him and here are my points.

FF7 has fantastic gameplay, music, setting... it had almost everything going for it.

The story is where it all goes downwards. The first CD? It's the most epic rollercoaster of an RPG you'll play for years to come. First you're a terrorist, then you're crossdressing, then you're blitzing out of a tower in a motorcycle...crazy awesome stuff.

Then from CD2 onwards it becomes this:

-Find Sephiroth
-'Hey Sephiroth, I found you! I'ma kick your butt!'
-'No, wait, beat up my mother first.'
-Beat up mother
-Beat up Sephiroth
-Sephiroth runs.

(repeat chorus 3x)

-get disappointed at final fight for being too easy (start 4x KOTR, make sandwich, watch credits)


Sephiroth could have used Evil Lessons from Kefka. Now THAT's a villain. Only villain to actually SUCCEED at destroying the world, becoming a god. Kefka doesn't need his mother, and he poisons a whole town BECAUSE HE FEELS LIKE IT.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jul 10, 2014)

most modern Mario games have that effect on me.
I really enjoyed the first Super Mario bros, Super Mario bros 3 and Super Mario World but Super Mario 64 onward I don't quite get the awesomeness of them and have never finish any, including the New Super Mario bros series.
I also suffered the "too much hype" syndrome with Zelda OoT. while I managed to enjoy the game, is over rated, I'm still waiting the groundbreaking experience everyone talk about.
Now I tend to evade reading reviews or things like that to not get over hyped and end up hopping in vain, I think that's why I like Watch_Dogs.


----------



## Last Symphony (Jul 10, 2014)

Fallout 3: New Vegas. My friends tell me that it is a fantastic game with good story to go with it, but I am in the same predicament with a previous poster; it bores me. It feels so slow and clunky. I actually liked TES IV Oblivion back in the day but it burnt me out so I never managed to finish it. Tried returning to the TES series with Skyrim but it never piqued my interest enough to warrant a full playthrough.

Zelda series. I know they are all great but almost all of the Zelda games I have I never managed to finish them. I think the last Zelda game I finished is Phantom Hourglass (I liked it despite the complaints of Zelda Fans). Someday, perhaps I'll finish Twilight Princess in the Wii.


----------



## Terenigma (Jul 10, 2014)

Oh i like this topic, so many games iv played fit this catagory. *Cracks knuckles*

*Toukiden: The age of demons* - I wanted it to be Monster Hunter for VITA but its simply not. The real issue for me is that it doesnt require much stratagy to play, its hack and slash and the items and customizing just isnt very good. I like a challange when i play my games and this just doesnt deliver.

*Rayman legends wii u* - Not as good as origins and the stupid touchscreen levels sucked ass.

*Halo 4* - I have played all the halo games since 2. Me and my friend have put a ridiculously large ammount of hours into playing them online and despite it being the same type of gameplay. I never got bored of it, that is untill i played Halo 4. I dont know what changed but it changed, it didnt feel fun anymore. The shooting mechanics changed, the weapon system layout was all different and confusing and it had an "unlock" system like a call of duty game. I hated it and i had to force myself to play it untill i quit playing it completely.

*Ultimate marvel vs capcom 3* - This game just isnt casual friendly. I loved MVC2 and it wasnt so user-friendly that it couldnt still be taken seriously as a competative fighter but MVC3 got rid of all that. I just cannot enjoy this game online or offline and i do like fighting games but i just feel it was too custom-tailored for pros and i cant be arsed to get pro at this game to enjoy it. 

*Terraria* - This might just be my preference for minecraft coz I enjoy the creating aspect of games but in this game it doesnt feel fun, it feels like effort. In minecraft when you build a house it feels epic. When you build a house in this game its just like "eh" but i guess the big part is the enemies and the bosses and exploring and yeah it might have more in that respect. However, beating a couple of zombies and finding a chest in a cave on Terraria is like a 4/10 on the excitement level. Finding a dark abandoned minetrack filled with creepers/wizards/enemy spawners with chests on minecraft is more like a 8/10. Let alone the custom made adventure levels.


----------



## chavosaur (Jul 11, 2014)

Terenigma said:


> Oh i like this topic, so many games iv played fit this catagory. *Cracks knuckles*
> 
> [
> 
> *Halo 4* - I have played all the halo games since 2. Me and my friend have put a ridiculously large ammount of hours into playing them online and despite it being the same type of gameplay. I never got bored of it, that is untill i played Halo 4. I dont know what changed but it changed, it didnt feel fun anymore. The shooting mechanics changed, the weapon system layout was all different and confusing and it had an "unlock" system like a call of duty game. I hated it and i had to force myself to play it untill i quit playing it completely.



Ever since Bungie left Halo, it has begun to slowly die ;w; I only continue with it due to my dedication to the chief. 
Much more excited for the remastered collection later this year to play all the fucking good games and completely ignore all of the Halo 4 playlist ;O:


----------



## Alchemilla (Jul 13, 2014)

Blebleman said:


> I am not the original poster, but I agree with him and here are my points.
> 
> FF7 has fantastic gameplay, music, setting... it had almost everything going for it.
> 
> ...


 
There's a theory on the internet that after a certain point you're not seeing Sephiroth, you're seeing Jenova who has made themself into the likeness of Sephiroth. The theory came up because in all flashbacks Sephiroth calls Jenova mother, but in all present day encounters he calls Jenova Jenova. Also because Sephiroth in the first present day encounter doesn't remember Cloud.


----------



## Blebleman (Jul 13, 2014)

Alchemilla said:


> There's a theory on the internet that after a certain point you're not seeing Sephiroth, you're seeing Jenova who has made themself into the likeness of Sephiroth. The theory came up because in all flashbacks Sephiroth calls Jenova mother, but in all present day encounters he calls Jenova Jenova. Also because Sephiroth in the first present day encounter doesn't remember Cloud.


 

That's pretty cool. Have you seen the theory that Squall is DEAD during most of FFVIII?


----------



## Terenigma (Jul 14, 2014)

Blebleman said:


> That's pretty cool. Have you seen the theory that Squall is DEAD during most of FFVIII?



Iv read that theory in detail and i love it! There is alot that makes sense. I like to pretend that they originally intended the game to work like that but someone high up probably told them off saying "You cant kill off 2 main characters in both 7 and 8" and so it changed. It does raise alot of questions tho. Mostly, Who healed Squall after disc one? If it was Edea then WHY did she heal him? Why does Rinoa suddenly start liking Squall instead of Seifer? and WHY at the end were almost all the "flashback" sequences from disc 1? (JK! We know why, he was still alive then)


----------



## Alchemilla (Jul 15, 2014)

Terenigma said:


> Iv read that theory in detail and i love it! There is alot that makes sense. I like to pretend that they originally intended the game to work like that but someone high up probably told them off saying "You cant kill off 2 main characters in both 7 and 8" and so it changed. It does raise alot of questions tho. Mostly, Who healed Squall after disc one? If it was Edea then WHY did she heal him? Why does Rinoa suddenly start liking Squall instead of Seifer? and WHY at the end were almost all the "flashback" sequences from disc 1? (JK! We know why, he was still alive then)


Those are neat questions but the biggest one has to be 'if Squall had no interest in Rinoa then why does his dying dream make her like him'?


----------



## thesupremegamer (Sep 7, 2014)

i have a few


devil may cry the first one

to be fair i might not have given it a fair chance  but when i played it i was sooo bored i did enjoy DMC 3 though but the first game just hasnt aged well atall


ni no kuni

its soooo boring and the storyline i garbage i can see why people like it but its not for me


new super mario bros

ite the same game over and over and over and over again i can care less about the series now


rayman 2

the graphics and music where great but the gameplay felt to generic for me


----------



## AceWarhead (Sep 7, 2014)

Bravely Default.
Unique battle mechanics, but the story... and characters....


----------



## thesupremegamer (Sep 7, 2014)

AceWarhead said:


> Bravely Default.
> Unique battle mechanics, but the story... and characters....


ive been really torn whether to try braverly default or not


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 7, 2014)

Sakura Wars: So Long, My Love. I _really_ wanted to like the game, it has two things I like - mechs and a turn-based battle system. Shame that by the time I actually got to the gameplay I wanted to fall asleep. The whole chitty-chatty introduction to the game is so long that by the time you get to actually _play the game_, you want to turn it off. I was very disappointed. I'm not even kidding, it took about an hour before the _tutorial_ started.


----------



## AceWarhead (Sep 7, 2014)

thesupremegamer said:


> ive been really torn whether to try braverly default or not


 
The battle mechanics of risk/reward is pretty nice and definitely unique, but there's a part in the game (around chapter 5) where it all becomes very repetitive, and some bosses even require a very specific setup. It almost goes too nostalgic to me, and at tomes is cumbersome. The world isn't very explorable either.
The characters and story are just so awful. It's very cliche, and characters are pretty one-dimensional. That in itself put me off the game.
Personally, It was very overhyped to me. It had tons of potential with the risk/reward mechanic, but the execution of story weighed out the pros.
If you want a good RPG story, steer clear. If you can put up with the bad story and just want to enjoy the nice mechanics of the game, then it's worth a purchase, but not at full retail price.


----------



## Bimmel (Sep 7, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Xenoblade Chronicles and Sakura Wars: So Long, My Love. I was quite hyped to play both games but ended up being really disappointed early on to the point of losing the will to play.


 


xist said:


> Oh god that was one i managed to stop playing....i really wanted to like it but there just wasn't enough game for me and the characters didn't really make me feel much in the way of empathy.





Foxi4 said:


> Tell me about it. I went through hell and back to get it to work - for some reason my cIOS setup always failed to boot the game properly and it always froze after the intro - I can't tell how many ISO's and how many cIOS reinstalls I went through just to go past it, only to have to suffer through _(I swear)_ at least an hour and a half of dialogue just to see the game proper.
> 
> I was asking myself on numerous occasions _"Where is the game? I saw screenshots, there must be a game in this."_ and my girlfriend who sat beside me literally fell asleep before the training stage began... and it wasn't even that good.
> 
> Waste of bandwidth, if I bought this game rather than pirated it, I would probably return it and demand both my money back and some compensation for the time I've lost _(not to mention my endangered sanity)_. There's broken pacing and there's waiting an hour and a half before getting to actually play the game.





Foxi4 said:


> Sakura Wars: So Long, My Love. I _really_ wanted to like the game, it has two things I like - mechs and a turn-based battle system. Shame that by the time I actually got to the gameplay I wanted to fall asleep. The whole chitty-chatty introduction to the game is so long that by the time you get to actually _play the game_, you want to turn it off. I was very disappointed. I'm not even kidding, it took about an hour before the _tutorial_ started.


Foxi, you're gettin old. 

(Just read through all the 5 pages out of curiosity, so I noticed)


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 7, 2014)

Bimmel said:


> Foxi, you're gettin old.
> 
> (Just read through all the 5 pages out of curiosity, so I noticed)


Oh, I already posted about it? Gee, my bad indeed! I thought I said Xenoblade Yawnicles last time. 

*EDIT: *Ha! I remembered correctly, I just mentioned both!


----------



## thesupremegamer (Sep 7, 2014)

AceWarhead said:


> The battle mechanics of risk/reward is pretty nice and definitely unique, but there's a part in the game (around chapter 5) where it all becomes very repetitive, and some bosses even require a very specific setup. It almost goes too nostalgic to me, and at tomes is cumbersome. The world isn't very explorable either.
> The characters and story are just so awful. It's very cliche, and characters are pretty one-dimensional. That in itself put me off the game.
> Personally, It was very overhyped to me. It had tons of potential with the risk/reward mechanic, but the execution of story weighed out the pros.
> If you want a good RPG story, steer clear. If you can put up with the bad story and just want to enjoy the nice mechanics of the game, then it's worth a purchase, but not at full retail price.


 
ok ill just get it cheap then if i can XD

maybe if it get a sequal it will fix the problems the first game had


----------



## Bimmel (Sep 7, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Oh, I already posted about it? Gee, my bad indeed! I thought I said Xenoblade Yawnicles last time.
> 
> *EDIT: *Ha! I remembered correctly, I just mentioned both!


Good memory indeed!

For Sakura Wars: I had trouble getting it work with my Wii first. And when I finally played I did not even get to the actual game before I shutted off. Or is it a visual novel? Never saw anything game-like. Characters were just not my cup of tea. And it seemed endless.

I'm scared of playing Xenoblade Chronicles. The Wii library has.. how many RPGs? Not much at least. And I'm afraid I won't like it - that's 25% less RPG for the Wii. : (


----------



## thesupremegamer (Sep 7, 2014)

Bimmel said:


> Good memory indeed!
> 
> For Sakura Wars: I had trouble getting it work with my Wii first. And when I finally played I did not even get to the actual game before I shutted off. Or is it a visual novel? Never saw anything game-like. Characters were just not my cup of tea. And it seemed endless.
> 
> I'm scared of playing Xenoblade Chronicles. The Wii library has.. how many RPGs? Not much at least. And I'm afraid I won't like it - that's 25% less RPG for the Wii. : (


the wii has a decent librery of rpgs

pandoras tower
last story
fragile dreams
that phantom brave remake
super paper mario( YES IT COUNTS)
tales of synphonia 2


----------



## vayanui8 (Sep 7, 2014)

thesupremegamer said:


> the wii has a decent librery of rpgs
> 
> pandoras tower
> last story
> ...


the wii has one of the worst libraries in existence in regards to rpgs. has hardly any of them, and even less that are worth playing


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 7, 2014)

Yoshi's New Island.
It had all the workings for what could have been a good games, but I couldn't get past the repetitive music, short level design, and just overall meh to it.
I wish it was better and I wished I could get more out of it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 7, 2014)

Bimmel said:


> Good memory indeed!
> 
> For Sakura Wars: I had trouble getting it work with my Wii first. And when I finally played I did not even get to the actual game before I shutted off. Or is it a visual novel? Never saw anything game-like. Characters were just not my cup of tea.
> 
> I'm scared of playing Xenoblade Chronicles. The Wii library has.. how many RPGs? Not much at least. And I'm afraid I won't like it - that's 25% less RPG for the Wii. : (


There _is_ a game under all the tons of dialogue and useless crap.


Spoiler





















I was introduced to the game by seeing screenshots like the ones above - I think you can see why I felt cheated.


----------



## thesupremegamer (Sep 7, 2014)

vayanui8 said:


> the wii has one of the worst libraries in existence in regards to rpgs. has hardly any of them, and even less that are worth playing


 
what about the ones i mentioned are they any good?


----------



## Bimmel (Sep 7, 2014)

thesupremegamer said:


> the wii has a decent librery of rpgs
> pandoras tower
> last story
> fragile dreams
> ...


Pandoras Tower is an RPG? I thought I would be an Action Adventure.
Have not played Last Story yet - could be something nice.
I played Tales of Symphonia - nice game, really.
Super Paper Mario has that new combat system which I don't like for sure.

Don't know about Fragile or Phantom Brave.

And that's all there is? Less then I really thought.. : (


----------



## thesupremegamer (Sep 7, 2014)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Yoshi's New Island.
> It had all the workings for what could have been a good games, but I couldn't get past the repetitive music, short level design, and just overall meh to it.
> I wish it was better and I wished I could get more out of it.


so it basicly the origonal yoshis island if you take away all the fun out of it


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 7, 2014)

The Wii has a Phantom Brave remake? _Well_, looks like I need to acquire a new game...


----------



## vayanui8 (Sep 7, 2014)

thesupremegamer said:


> what about the ones i mentioned are they any good?


Some are, some aren't. Tales of Symphonia was a great game, but I've heard terrible things about the sequel. Last story was pretty cool from what I played. The wii has a good library, its just rather small in regards to RPG's and out of the few it had some never made it out of Japan and some are available on other platforms.


----------



## thesupremegamer (Sep 7, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> The Wii has a Phantom Brave remake? _Well_, looks like I need to acquire a new game...


i have it for my vita disgaea is like tales i find it a guilty pleasure so maybe phanton brave will be the same


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 7, 2014)

thesupremegamer said:


> i have it for my vita disgaea is like tales i find it a guilty pleasure so maybe phanton brave will be the sae


I played pretty much all Disgea content aside from Disgea 4 and Phantom Brave, so I think I know what I'm jumping into.


----------



## endoverend (Sep 7, 2014)

Shenmue for Dreamcast.

I went out and BOUGHT this game, even though it's sooooo easy to pirate DC games, just because I heard it was so good. 
But it is boring as FUCK. The beginning involves you running *walking* around using the shitty d-pad asking if the villagers have seen this one guy. This goes on for like an hour. And the game continues just like this. Hell, most of the action in the game is those goddamn QTE's which aren't fun at all. I guess people say the game is cool cause you can "interact with everything" but that's not fun to do. There's even a time limit, as if I'd want to spend more time working boring-ass jobs and pushing buttons when they flash on the screen at the right time to punch someone.
I didn't even dare to touch Shenmue 2.


----------



## vayanui8 (Sep 7, 2014)

My game of choice for this thread would be Xenoblade Chronicles. It wasn't a bad game, and it had some things that I actually liked alot. The world was great, though hampered by the power of the wii, the characters weren't annoying, but they were pretty dull. However, it was so overhyped by people who liked it mainly because of the fact it was an RPG on the wii, and it really made it harder to enjoy. The combat was too slow for an action RPG and the AI was pretty dumb. It really doesn't help that the game is extremely long and the sidequests are shit. Not a bad game, but overhyped for sure.


----------



## Bimmel (Sep 7, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> The Wii has a Phantom Brave remake? _Well_, looks like I need to acquire a new game...


Never heard of the series .. that good?

Would anybody want to hurt me if I would say that I tried to like Super Princess Peach for the DS? But I just could not, it was so stupid.. finished it either way.
Now that I read this .. I must have been insane tried liking this.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 7, 2014)

Bimmel said:


> Never heard of the series .. that good?
> 
> Would anybody want to hurt me if I would say that I tried to like Super Princess Peach for the DS? But I just could not, it was so stupid.. finished it either way.
> Now that I read this .. I must have been insane tried liking this.


Disgaea is quite a pleasant JRPG series, Phantom Brave was a spin-off of it. 



It's something you either really like or hate, like most SRPG's.


----------



## thesupremegamer (Sep 7, 2014)

Bimmel said:


> Never heard of the series .. that good?
> 
> Would anybody want to hurt me if I would say that I tried to like Super Princess Peach for the DS? But I just could not, it was so stupid.. finished it either way.
> Now that I read this .. I must have been insane tried liking this.


 
im not to fond of the gameplay in disgaea but i find it a guilty pleasure mainly for it humour and characters its a pretty quirky little game so yeah XD



endoverend said:


> Shenmue for Dreamcast.
> 
> I went out and BOUGHT this game, even though it's sooooo easy to pirate DC games, just because I heard it was so good.
> But it is boring as FUCK. The beginning involves you running *walking* around using the shitty d-pad asking if the villagers have seen this one guy. This goes on for like an hour. And the game continues just like this. Hell, most of the action in the game is those goddamn QTE's which aren't fun at all. I guess people say the game is cool cause you can "interact with everything" but that's not fun to do. There's even a time limit, as if I'd want to spend more time working boring-ass jobs and pushing buttons when they flash on the screen at the right time to punch someone.
> I didn't even dare to touch Shenmue 2.


 
yeah but back then shenmue was pretty impressive for the time graphics wise


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 7, 2014)

thesupremegamer said:


> im not to fond of the gameplay in disgaea but i find it a guilty pleasure mainly for it humour and characters its a pretty quirky little game so yeah XD
> 
> 
> 
> yeah but back then shenmue was pretty impressive for the time graphics wise


 
Stop double posting. Posts merged.


----------



## thesupremegamer (Sep 7, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Stop double posting. Posts merged.


sorry


----------



## endoverend (Sep 7, 2014)

thesupremegamer said:


> yeah but back then shenmue was pretty impressive for the time graphics wise


I didn't say anything about the graphics. The REST of the game is horrible. XD


----------



## thesupremegamer (Sep 7, 2014)

endoverend said:


> I didn't say anything about the graphics. The REST of the game is horrible. XD


just saying that it was quite impressive looking for the time thats all



vayanui8 said:


> Some are, some aren't. Tales of Symphonia was a great game, but I've heard terrible things about the sequel. Last story was pretty cool from what I played. The wii has a good library, its just rather small in regards to RPG's and out of the few it had some never made it out of Japan and some are available on other platforms.


 
still better than the n64 though that only had like 3 or 4 rpgs


----------



## Bean_BR (Sep 7, 2014)

For me it's Syndicate. Too much glare, blur and other effects that cause fps problems for me (my PC isn't suited to gaming, but still...) to mask a boring first person shooter. Enemies need to take too many shots to die. It's ok if a game is generic (which isn't necessary bad) but this game is just a disappointment for me. I've accidentally deleted my save file, so I stopped playing, but I really want to finish it because I don't like that feel of wasted money.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 7, 2014)

Bean_BR said:


> For me it's Syndicate. Too much glare, blur and other effects that cause fps problems for me (my PC isn't suited to gaming, but still...) to mask a boring first person shooter. Enemies need to take too many shots to die. It's ok if a game is generic (which isn't necessary bad) but this game is just a disappointment for me. I've accidentally deleted my save file, so I stopped playing, but I really want to finish it because I don't like that feel of wasted money.


For a moment I thought you meant Syndicate the strategy game, not Syndicate the FPS reboot. Fair game - I liked both the original and the reboot, but I can see how someone might not enjoy it, the game is indeed very flashy.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 7, 2014)

thesupremegamer said:


> so it basicly the origonal yoshis island if you take away all the fun out of it


 
Worse than that


----------



## endoverend (Sep 7, 2014)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Worse than that


 
Lol, I have the GBA version from Ambassador and it's 10x better than the actual 3ds version


----------



## AceWarhead (Sep 7, 2014)

Oh, forgot to add Chrono Cross.
Brother and tons of people claimed it to be a super good game.
But then I go through and see... you can't level up until you beat some bosses? What? That made battles plain and pointless.
And then the "connection" to Trigger... just no.


----------



## grossaffe (Sep 7, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Sakura Wars: So Long, My Love. I _really_ wanted to like the game, it has two things I like - mechs and a turn-based battle system. Shame that by the time I actually got to the gameplay I wanted to fall asleep. The whole chitty-chatty introduction to the game is so long that by the time you get to actually _play the game_, you want to turn it off. I was very disappointed. I'm not even kidding, it took about an hour before the _tutorial_ started.





Bimmel said:


> Good memory indeed!
> 
> For Sakura Wars: I had trouble getting it work with my Wii first. And when I finally played I did not even get to the actual game before I shutted off. Or is it a visual novel? Never saw anything game-like. Characters were just not my cup of tea. And it seemed endless.


Not sure what you guys were expecting with this one, but, I mean, it does include "Dating Sim" as part of the genre description.



> I'm scared of playing Xenoblade Chronicles. The Wii library has.. how many RPGs? Not much at least. And I'm afraid I won't like it - that's 25% less RPG for the Wii. : (


Don't let Foxi scare you away from Xenoblade. His opinion of that game is in the minority; I recommend you try it out and decide for yourself if you like it.



thesupremegamer said:


> what about the ones i mentioned are they any good?


Pandora's Tower: Decent game, although it's not very big on RPG elements. It played a lot like the Dungeon elements of a Zelda game, but with no overworld to explore. Lots of combat and puzzle solving, and really interesting boss battles that make you think. For the most part, the boss battles avoid the formula of making you use a new dungeon item/skill, and instead you typically have to just figure out the right way to use what you've had available for most the game.

The Last Story: It didn't quite click for me. I was able to play through it without hating it, which is a plus, as I'm not a huge RPG gamer. I didn't care for most of the bland characters, and the romance felt incredibly forced. I think the only characters I found interesting were Syrenne and Lowell. The battle is action-based, and is engaging. However sometimes you'll be in battle with all seven party members (I think that's how many there were?) and they seem to be able to clean things up pretty well without your help. I feel like battling could have been more interesting if you had a choice in character to play as. Overall, I don't regret having played it (hell, I played it a second time when I was bored), and I would guess a fan of Hironobu Sakaguchi would not want to pass on it.

Fragile Dreams: This is another one that didn't really play as an RPG. It felt a lot more like Silent Hill: Shattered Memories than it did like any other RPG I've played. The main story was meh, but it was an incredibly atmospheric experience. Some of the last memories of those who had died were pretty moving. It's not a game for everyone, but I enjoyed it.

Super Paper Mario: Didn't feel like an RPG. Was rather linear, too, in that it's laid out in levels rather than a map to explore through. The 2d/3d thing was a pretty neat mechanic. Kept me interested long enough to finish it, didn't really leave much of a lasting impression.

Tales of Symphonia 2: I only played the first one on the Gamecube and it wasn't the greatest. I didn't really dislike it, but I didn't care for it enough to bother with the sequel, which I read isn't as good as the original.


----------



## endoverend (Sep 7, 2014)

Cmon, there's gotta be someone who played shenmue


----------



## thesupremegamer (Sep 7, 2014)

grossaffe said:


> Not sure what you guys were expecting with this one, but, I mean, it does include "Dating Sim" as part of the genre description.
> 
> 
> Don't let Foxi scare you away from Xenoblade. His opinion of that game is in the minority; I recommend you try it out and decide for yourself if you like it.
> ...


 

i think what kept me playing super paper mario was dimentio he was actualy a pretty fun villian that and the music XD



Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Worse than that


so its unfaithful to the original or something? is baby mario 1000 times more annoying


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 7, 2014)

grossaffe said:


> Don't let Foxi scare you away from Xenoblade. His opinion of that game is in the minority; I recommend you try it out and decide for yourself if you like it.


It's still an opinion though, but yeah, he should try it for himself. It's _"not bad for a Wii game"_, but it doesn't stand on its own merits otherwise, at least in my opinion.


----------



## thesupremegamer (Sep 7, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> It's still an opinion though, but yeah, he should try it for himself. It's _"not bad for a Wii game"_, but it doesn't stand on its own merits otherwise, at least in my opinion.


i must play xenoblade  ill give it credit the graphics looks really impressive for the wii

if i had to pick a good wii rpg little king story comes to mind its basically medievil pikmin XD and i love pikmin so yeah


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 7, 2014)

thesupremegamer said:


> i must play xenoblade ill give it credit the graphics looks really impressive for the wii
> 
> if i had to pick a good wii rpg little king story comes to mind its basically medievil pikmin XD and i love pikmin so yeah


The system offers Tales of Graces, Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn, Tales of Symphonia, Baroque and more, it's definitely not a JRPG powerhouse, but there are a few worth the attention.


----------



## thesupremegamer (Sep 7, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> The system offers Tales of Graces, Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn, Tales of Symphonia, Baroque and more, it's definitely not a JRPG powerhouse, but there are a few worth the attention.


meh im abit picky with mah rpgs XD i usualy prefer action rpgs like secret of mana for example


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 7, 2014)

thesupremegamer said:


> meh im abit picky with mah rpgs XD i usualy prefer action rpgs like secret of mana for example


Try Baroque then. It's a bit dark, but I think you might like the gameplay.



Not the best gameplay video, but it gives you a basic idea about the game.


----------



## thesupremegamer (Sep 7, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Try Baroque then. It's a bit dark, but I think you might like the gameplay.




maybe i just beat atelier rorona plus so it would be nice to play a brand new rpg game ^^


----------



## cracker (Sep 7, 2014)

Paper Mario - Sticker Star.. I wish it was like Super Paper Mario and not another M&L Saga. I was really disappointed when I saw it wasn't true PM style as the name falsely suggests.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 7, 2014)

cracker said:


> Paper Mario - Sticker Star.. I wish it was like Super Paper Mario and not another M&L Saga. I was really disappointed when I saw it wasn't true PM style as the name falsely suggests.


 

Because Super Paper Mario was "true PM style"?


----------



## Bimmel (Sep 7, 2014)

grossaffe said:


> Not sure what you guys were expecting with this one, but, I mean, it does include "Dating Sim" as part of the genre description.
> 
> 
> Don't let Foxi scare you away from Xenoblade. His opinion of that game is in the minority; I recommend you try it out and decide for yourself if you like it.





Foxi4 said:


> It's still an opinion though, but yeah, he should try it for himself. It's _"not bad for a Wii game"_, but it doesn't stand on its own merits otherwise, at least in my opinion.


Dating Simulation? Well, that explains it. I was truly not expecting this - more a mecha Fire Emblem.

Thanks for your advice and sure, I will try Xenoblade out for myself. Maybe it can surprise after all, who knows? Does not hurt to hear some different opinions, but in the end I decide. ; )



Guild McCommunist said:


> Because Super Paper Mario was "true PM style"?


I was so shocked as a friend showed the first 10 minutes of the game. First they cut the battle system out in Super Paper Mario and then they put it back in Sticker Star, but cut the most RPG parts out of it which make fights pointless and restricted. What were they thinking?


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 7, 2014)

Bimmel said:


> Thanks for your advice and sure, I will try Xenoblade out for myself. Maybe it can surprise after all, who knows? Does not hurt to hear some different opinions, but in the end I decide. ; )


Related post.


----------



## cracker (Sep 7, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Because Super Paper Mario was "true PM style"?



I guess I should have elaborated a bit. I was referring to the graphic style and interaction with the environment as a 2D cutout. For me, the M&LS games aren't as fun to play in the action sequences.


----------



## thesupremegamer (Sep 7, 2014)

cracker said:


> I guess I should have elaborated a bit. I was referring to the graphic style and interaction with the environment as a 2D cutout. For me, the M&LS games aren't as fun to play in the action sequences.


i was never a big fan of mario and luigi i didnt think they where as funny as people say thet are sure it had a few funny momments but nothing lauth out like like say psychonauts or conkers bad fur day


----------

